
Genetic and Early-Life Environmental Influence on Dental Caries Risk: Twin Study - bookofjoe
https://pediatrics.aappublications.org/content/early/2019/04/24/peds.2018-3499?sso=1&sso_redirect_count=1&nfstatus=401&nftoken=00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000&nfstatusdescription=ERROR%3a+No+local+token
======
gwern
A failure to reject the null is not evidence for the null. Most of the (6yo or
younger) children in this study didn't even have any cavities!

